# Condolences to Smokin Vegas



## chef jimmyj (Jan 20, 2012)

Our friend Ivie Walker, Smokin Vegas has suffered one of the most profound losses...That of a Brother. No two people can be closer or have a stronger bond than that of siblings. My Prayers go out to you, his Daughter and your family...Our strength to you at this sad time...JJ

Smokin Vegas
Today at 11:11 am

My brother passed on Tuesday, Services will be Saturday. He was Fire Chief with City of Henderson. Henderson is bascially a kind of suburb of Vegas. He was 56 years old. I will be going live with website within week week and half. I had bought my brother a smoker a couple of years ago. Now his daughter is going to inherit it. Going to buy each of us an amazin smoker box thingys next week. I put together a smoking kit for her. Meat injector, cure #1, bought her a fool proof meat therometer and so on. His daughter will be joining us at this site soon.

This is my brother Randall.

.


----------



## scarbelly (Jan 20, 2012)

Condolences from the Scarbelly family. I know how this is - I lost my brother 28 years ago. Thoughts and prayers from here


----------



## dewetha (Jan 20, 2012)

sorry to hear about your loss. you have my deepest condolences


----------



## shoneyboy (Jan 20, 2012)




----------



## venture (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss.


----------



## sunman76 (Jan 20, 2012)

Prayer sent for the family and friends


----------



## alelover (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss. I have lost brothers also. Remember they are always with us and will make us smile when we think of them.


----------



## smokinhusker (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry for your family's loss...my deepest sympathies and prayers go out to you and your family.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jan 20, 2012)

Im praying for you and your family.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jan 20, 2012)

Condolences to a brave Hero , may his reward be grand...


----------



## SmokinAl (Jan 20, 2012)

Prayers to you & your family.


----------



## bluebombersfan (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.  Prayers to you and your family.

Brian


----------



## DanMcG (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss Smoking Vegas, but when the time comes that you and your niece are ready to get into the smokin, don't hesitate to ask for help. That's why we are here.


----------



## graystratcat (Jan 20, 2012)

My deepest condolences.

-Salt


----------



## bigfish98 (Jan 20, 2012)

My deepest condolences.


----------



## boykjo (Jan 20, 2012)

My thoughts are with you jimmy......

Joe


----------



## badbob (Jan 20, 2012)

So sorry for your loss.


----------



## big twig (Jan 20, 2012)

I am very sorry for your loss.


----------



## shtrdave (Jan 20, 2012)

I never had any siblings so I can not understand what you are going through, but our thoughts are with you Smokin Vegas, my friend.


----------



## rdknb (Jan 20, 2012)

Sorry for your loss and prayers sent to all


----------



## garyinmd (Jan 20, 2012)

Lost my brother at 43 and brother-in-law at 50, prayers for the family.


----------



## sprky (Jan 21, 2012)

My deepest condolences, to you and your family.


----------



## onytay (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry for your loss.


----------



## aussiepete (Jan 21, 2012)

Condolences to you and your family.

Pete and family


----------



## pineywoods (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry to here of your loss Prayers going out to your family and his


----------



## azron (Jan 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear of your loss, think of the good times and celebrate his life, don't mourn his loss.


----------

